# Belly Band Holster vs. SmartCarry Holster?



## jfrink2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi All,

I have a question for the seasoned concealed carriers out there. I like what I've seen and read about the Belly Band and SmartCarry holsters. What would you say are the Pros and Cons of these holsters for concealed carry? I plan on purchasing a sub-compact 9mm soon for daily carry. I'm leaning towards a Kahr PM9 (as of today :smt023). For anyone that may own one of these holsters, do you carry any of your full size pistols in them?

Thanks!


----------

